# New Pic



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Recent new buck "Cal" (center) and my favorite 015 doe Trevor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! They look great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NICE ! Nancy , you don't post enough picture of your beautiful herd !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aw gee, thanks Laura. I took about a dozen today trying to get a good one of Excaliber (Cal) the buck but this is the only one that turned out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice looking bunch!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great picture, Nancy! Nice goats!  Cal is looking great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What cutie! Are those two related?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Karen said:


> What cutie! Are those two related?


 Aww thanks Karen! Does have same sire, different dams. The buck (2nd one on right) is from another herd.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Excaliber today*



That's a leaf, not hoof growth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------

